# libdlm emerge problem

## tczaude

Witam 

i znów dostałem znak zapytania z powyższym pakietem w wersji 3.1.5 i 3.2.0 efekt ten sam

```

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) sys-cluster/libdlm-3.2.0

>>> Downloading 'http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/cluster-3.2.0.tar.gz'

--2013-05-24 22:24:04--  http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/cluster-3.2.0.tar.gz

Resolving distfiles.gentoo.org... 140.211.166.134, 64.50.233.100, 156.56.247.195, ...

Connecting to distfiles.gentoo.org|140.211.166.134|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 688411 (672K) [application/x-gzip]

Saving to: ‘/usr/portage/distfiles/cluster-3.2.0.tar.gz’

100%[======================================>] 688,411      328KB/s   in 2.1s   

2013-05-24 22:24:07 (328 KB/s) - ‘/usr/portage/distfiles/cluster-3.2.0.tar.gz’ saved [688411/688411]

 * cluster-3.2.0.tar.gz SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     3.9.3-gentoo-xxxx-std-ipv6-64

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking cluster-3.2.0.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/sys-cluster/libdlm-3.2.0/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/sys-cluster/libdlm-3.2.0/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-cluster/libdlm-3.2.0/work/cluster-3.2.0/dlm ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-cluster/libdlm-3.2.0/work/cluster-3.2.0/dlm ...

Configuring Makefiles for your system...

Checking tree: nothing to do

Completed Makefile configuration

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-cluster/libdlm-3.2.0/work/cluster-3.2.0/dlm ...

make -C libdlm 

make: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-cluster/libdlm-3.2.0/work/cluster-3.2.0/dlm/libdlm'

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -mtune=generic -O2 -pipe -Wall -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-cluster/libdlm-3.2.0/work/cluster-3.2.0/make -DDEFAULT_CONFIG_DIR=\"/etc/cluster\" -DDEFAULT_CONFIG_FILE=\"cluster.conf\" -DLOGDIR=\"/var/log/cluster\" -DSYSLOGFACILITY=LOG_LOCAL4 -DSYSLOGLEVEL=LOG_INFO -DRELEASE_VERSION=\"3.2.0\" -fPIC -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-cluster/libdlm-3.2.0/work/cluster-3.2.0/dlm/libdlm -I/usr/include -I/usr/src/linux/include  -D_REENTRANT -c -o libdlm.o /var/tmp/portage/sys-cluster/libdlm-3.2.0/work/cluster-3.2.0/dlm/libdlm/libdlm.c

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/sys-cluster/libdlm-3.2.0/work/cluster-3.2.0/dlm/libdlm/libdlm.c:21:0:

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/types.h:14:26: error: conflicting types for ‘fd_set’

/usr/include/sys/select.h:76:5: note: previous declaration of ‘fd_set’ was here

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/types.h:15:25: error: conflicting types for ‘dev_t’

/usr/include/sys/types.h:61:17: note: previous declaration of ‘dev_t’ was here

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/types.h:19:17: error: conflicting types for ‘nlink_t’

/usr/include/sys/types.h:76:19: note: previous declaration of ‘nlink_t’ was here

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/types.h:25:26: error: conflicting types for ‘timer_t’

/usr/include/time.h:104:19: note: previous declaration of ‘timer_t’ was here

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/types.h:45:26: error: conflicting types for ‘loff_t’

/usr/include/sys/types.h:45:18: note: previous declaration of ‘loff_t’ was here

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/types.h:111:17: error: conflicting types for ‘uint64_t’

/usr/include/stdint.h:56:27: note: previous declaration of ‘uint64_t’ was here

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/types.h:112:17: error: conflicting types for ‘u_int64_t’

/usr/include/sys/types.h:204:1: note: previous declaration of ‘u_int64_t’ was here

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/types.h:113:17: error: conflicting types for ‘int64_t’

/usr/include/sys/types.h:198:1: note: previous declaration of ‘int64_t’ was here

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/types.h:134:23: error: conflicting types for ‘blkcnt_t’

/usr/include/sys/types.h:236:20: note: previous declaration of ‘blkcnt_t’ was here

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/sys-cluster/libdlm-3.2.0/work/cluster-3.2.0/dlm/libdlm/libdlm.c:24:0:

/var/tmp/portage/sys-cluster/libdlm-3.2.0/work/cluster-3.2.0/dlm/libdlm/libdlm.h:69:12: error: conflicting types for ‘dlm_lock’

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/dlm.h:135:5: note: previous declaration of ‘dlm_lock’ was here

/var/tmp/portage/sys-cluster/libdlm-3.2.0/work/cluster-3.2.0/dlm/libdlm/libdlm.h:80:12: error: conflicting types for ‘dlm_unlock’

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/dlm.h:166:5: note: previous declaration of ‘dlm_unlock’ was here

/var/tmp/portage/sys-cluster/libdlm-3.2.0/work/cluster-3.2.0/dlm/libdlm/libdlm.h:131:12: error: conflicting types for ‘dlm_release_lockspace’

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/dlm.h:96:5: note: previous declaration of ‘dlm_release_lockspace’ was here

/var/tmp/portage/sys-cluster/libdlm-3.2.0/work/cluster-3.2.0/dlm/libdlm/libdlm.h:136:23: error: conflicting types for ‘dlm_new_lockspace’

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/dlm.h:85:5: note: previous declaration of ‘dlm_new_lockspace’ was here

/var/tmp/portage/sys-cluster/libdlm-3.2.0/work/cluster-3.2.0/dlm/libdlm/libdlm.c:934:5: error: conflicting types for ‘dlm_lock’

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/dlm.h:135:5: note: previous declaration of ‘dlm_lock’ was here

/var/tmp/portage/sys-cluster/libdlm-3.2.0/work/cluster-3.2.0/dlm/libdlm/libdlm.c:1058:5: error: conflicting types for ‘dlm_unlock’

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/dlm.h:166:5: note: previous declaration of ‘dlm_unlock’ was here

/var/tmp/portage/sys-cluster/libdlm-3.2.0/work/cluster-3.2.0/dlm/libdlm/libdlm.c:1337:16: error: conflicting types for ‘dlm_new_lockspace’

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/dlm.h:85:5: note: previous declaration of ‘dlm_new_lockspace’ was here

/var/tmp/portage/sys-cluster/libdlm-3.2.0/work/cluster-3.2.0/dlm/libdlm/libdlm.c:1379:5: error: conflicting types for ‘dlm_release_lockspace’

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/dlm.h:96:5: note: previous declaration of ‘dlm_release_lockspace’ was here

make: *** [libdlm.o] Error 1

make: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-cluster/libdlm-3.2.0/work/cluster-3.2.0/dlm/libdlm'

 * ERROR: sys-cluster/libdlm-3.2.0 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=sys-cluster/libdlm-3.2.0'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=sys-cluster/libdlm-3.2.0'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-cluster/libdlm-3.2.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-cluster/libdlm-3.2.0/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-cluster/libdlm-3.2.0/work/cluster-3.2.0/dlm'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-cluster/libdlm-3.2.0/work/cluster-3.2.0/dlm'

>>> Failed to emerge sys-cluster/libdlm-3.2.0, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/sys-cluster/libdlm-3.2.0/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package sys-cluster/libdlm-3.2.0:

 * ERROR: sys-cluster/libdlm-3.2.0 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=sys-cluster/libdlm-3.2.0'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=sys-cluster/libdlm-3.2.0'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-cluster/libdlm-3.2.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-cluster/libdlm-3.2.0/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-cluster/libdlm-3.2.0/work/cluster-3.2.0/dlm'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-cluster/libdlm-3.2.0/work/cluster-3.2.0/dlm'

```

Proszę o pomoc i ewentualne sugestie znalazłem 1 temat na zagranicznym ale bez odpowiedzi. Wiec jeszcze popytam się lokalnie  :Smile: 

```

Portage 2.3.5-r7 (funtoo/1.0/linux-gnu/arch/x86-64bit, gcc-4.6.3, glibc-2.15-r4, 3.9.3-gentoo-xxxx-std-ipv6-64 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.9.3-gentoo-xxxx-std-ipv6-64-x86_64-Intel-R-_Xeon-R-_CPU_L5520_@_2.27GHz-with-gentoo-2.2.0

KiB Mem:     1017240 total,    134452 free

KiB Swap:     979928 total,    979812 free

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 23 May 2013 05:45:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.22

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p37

dev-lang/python:          2.7.5-r1000, 3.2.5-r1000, 3.3.2-r1000

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2.0-r4

sys-apps/openrc:          0.10.2-r9

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.12.6

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.6.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.8

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.4-r2 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r4

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-mtune=generic -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-mtune=generic -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,--as-needed"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="git://github.com/funtoo/ports-2012.git"

SYNC_USER="root"

USE="acl amd64 bash-completion berkdb bzip2 cman cracklib crypt cxx gdbm iconv icu ipv6 mmx modules mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl openmp pacemaker pam pcre python readline resolvconf smtp snmp sse sse2 ssl tcpd unicode xml zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_ABIS="2.7 3.2" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2" QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS="i386 x86_64" QEMU_USER_TARGETS="i386 x86_64" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, SYNC_UMASK

```

----------

## Jacekalex

Zobacz na jakimś jajku starszym niż 3.9, u mnie np kilka modułów xtables-addons zakończyło żywot na jaju 3.8,

 a ta biblioteka woła o nagłówki kernela:

```
   >=sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.24"
```

Pomiędzy jajem 2.6.24 a 3.9.3 jest malutka epoka, co z pewnością widać w plikach nagłówkowych kernela.

Headersy są raczej luźno związane z kernelem, ale chyba nie w perspektywie ~5-6 letniej.

U mnie jest identyczny błąd:

http://wklej.org/id/1048514/

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

----------

## tczaude

Hej właśnie na forum z funtoo dostałem wskazówkę i linkiem na bug trakerze rzeczywiście tak jak mówisz problem tkwi w jajku.

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=455418

wystarczy zrobić 

echo 'KERNEL_DIR="/usr/src/linux2"' > /etc/portage/env/sys-cluster/libdlm

i pakiet przechodzi już mam sprawdzone to na 2 maszynach

----------

